# Huztl/Garden Tools China Replacement Piston and Cylinder Kit, PICS!



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 16, 2012)

I recently bought a replacement piston and cylinder kit for my Husky 268, which I wanted to upgrade to a 272. I opted to try out one of the kits for a very, very reasonable price, from this seller.


I do not want someone to think this is an ad for them, I just wanted to show off the pictures of the kit so guys who are on the fence can make their decision.

The whole kit was under $50 shipped!

That included the cylinder, piston, circlips, ring, wristpin and decomp valve.

Here is the piston.


















Chris


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's the cylinder











































Chris


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope to have it all back together next week sometime, maybe I can get a vid put together.


If anyone has any input I would like to hear it.


Chris


----------



## cajunhillbilly (Mar 16, 2012)

I to was curious about Huztl. I ordered and is in the mail, a piston and rings for $10.50 s&h included. He has great feedback on this stuff. I have a Husky 55 (paid $20) that needs some help and I don't want to spend a lot on it. I just want to get it running and dog the p*ss out of it to see if it holds up. I wasn't going to say anything on here till I did just that. Most of my saws I buy cheap enough that they are an experiment. I hope everything goes great for you. You will probably have yours running before I get mine going.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 16, 2012)

cajunhillbilly said:


> I to was curious about Huztl. I ordered and is in the mail, a piston and rings for $10.50 s&h included. He has great feedback on this stuff. I have a Husky 55 (paid $20) that needs some help and I don't want to spend a lot on it. I just want to get it running and dog the p*ss out of it to see if it holds up. I wasn't going to say anything on here till I did just that. Most of my saws I buy cheap enough that they are an experiment. I hope everything goes great for you. You will probably have yours running before I get mine going.



I figure it's worth a shot. I've been cutting a fair amount of wood as of late, I might put this one through the rigors and see what I come up with as far as how she runs.


Chris


----------



## cajunhillbilly (Mar 16, 2012)

I look forward to seeing how things go for ya'...I hope very well.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 16, 2012)

There's a little bit of a ridge on the bottom of the intake port on the inside. Check to check if it will
interfere with the piston. Otherwise, it looks pretty good. I can't see the chamfering on the ports though.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 16, 2012)

cajunhillbilly said:


> I look forward to seeing how things go for ya'...I hope very well.



I had a few minutes to throw it together, everything went together nice, other than the holes for the carb bolts....they don't seem to be deep enough. I'll have to inspect a little closer on a day when I actually have some time.


Chris


----------



## TK (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like quite the porous casting from here, but overall not too bad. I might try to clean up the gasket mating surfaces a bit before I assembled it they look a bit rough. Nice clean lines on that piston :msp_thumbup:

I didn't see or maybe didn't notice the piston ring - is it a single ring with the groove in it or is it a solid ring?


----------



## Popeye1 (Mar 24, 2012)

So what is the verdict? Did it work ok and is the quality acceptable?

I am looking to buy one of these soon, wondering how it went for you


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 24, 2012)

Popeye1 said:


> So what is the verdict? Did it work ok and is the quality acceptable?
> 
> I am looking to buy one of these soon, wondering how it went for you



It went together good enough, but will need a little work with the carb bolts not being able to bottom out. I ham fisted one and snapped it. I may need to drill and tap, or simply shim them. Waiting on the bolts and I will report back.


Chris


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> There's a little bit of a ridge on the bottom of the intake port on the inside. Check to check if it will
> interfere with the piston. Otherwise, it looks pretty good. I can't see the chamfering on the ports though.



If the ports had to be chamfered to clean it up. How would that be done and with what tools? My curiosity is up. Thanks in advance.


Otherwise I look forward to hearing what the verdict is on your saw. That piston looked as good as any aftermarket I've ever put my hands on. I couldn't see the inside of the cylinder and the transfers that well. Keep the information coming.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks pretty good. Hopefully the timing numbers and combustion chamber are within reason.

Besides the lower intake, everything looks chamfered to me.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 24, 2012)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> If the ports had to be chamfered to clean it up. How would that be done and with what tools? My curiosity is up. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Otherwise I look forward to hearing what the verdict is on your saw. That piston looked as good as any aftermarket I've ever put my hands on. I couldn't see the inside of the cylinder and the transfers that well. Keep the information coming.



I use a dremel flexshaft with a small ball bit.


----------



## brokenbudget (Mar 24, 2012)

looks far better than the mako kit i bought for the stihl.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 24, 2012)

I got in an order yestday from same co.
including a husky 55 kit.
i gave it a good look over and didnt touch anything,very pleased with it.
I dont consider a 55 worth an original kit but if these cheap ones bring it back to life why not ??
put it together yestday without a base gasket so i let it dry overnight,will fire it up today and hope all is well.


----------



## cheeves (Mar 24, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> I hope to have it all back together next week sometime, maybe I can get a vid put together.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any input I would like to hear it.
> ...


I have looked at these too. Only time will tell. Use a good oil right. They look OK. Keep us informed!


----------



## Warped5 (Mar 24, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 24, 2012)

I have gotten three top end kits from that company and very happy.
already showed the last,a 55 kit i will start up today.
today i got a piston,from same company,dissapointed,turned out to be a GOLF !! 






does NOT have the nice finish of the pistons in the other kit.
i will take the calipers and such and check it out before it goes in ..
$27 delivered cant complain to much..


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 24, 2012)

roncoinc said:


> I got in an order yestday from same co.
> including a husky 55 kit.
> i gave it a good look over and didnt touch anything,very pleased with it.
> I dont consider a 55 worth an original kit but if these cheap ones bring it back to life why not ??
> put it together yestday without a base gasket so i let it dry overnight,will fire it up today and hope all is well.





roncoinc said:


> I have gotten three top end kits from that company and very happy.
> already showed the last,a 55 kit i will start up today.
> today i got a piston,from same company,dissapointed,turned out to be a GOLF !!
> 
> ...



Vid or it didnt happen!


Chris


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 24, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 25, 2012)

Heres the 55 kit installed .







And a vid of it running..carb tuned at 1 1/2 turns out each jet.. a couple more heat cycles and dail it in.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/P1GW_J0731E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cantdog (Mar 25, 2012)

That's a nice clean looking 55 Ron...seemed to cut pretty good too!!


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 25, 2012)

Cantdog said:


> That's a nice clean looking 55 Ron...seemed to cut pretty good too!!



It is clean,finally a saw owner that took care of the tool.
to bad he tried to flush cut a big stump with it and burned it up !
the cheap kit seems to work ok,for the price WTH..


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's a vid





Had to do a couple of small things to make it work....

First I ground out the roughness on the intake and exhaust, widened the ports about 1mm.

I had to re-tap the carb bolt holes as it appears the threads are cast and not tapped. I bunged one hole up so I had to helicoil it, I figured I would just helicoil both to make it uniform. The thing actually runs suprisingly well. I'll take it up to get a load of wood with me one day and we'll see what she's capable of.


Chris


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Apr 2, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Here's a vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, and I know I have the L jet a little lean.


Chris


----------



## Popeye1 (Apr 3, 2012)

cajunhillbilly said:


> I to was curious about Huztl. I ordered and is in the mail, a piston and rings for $10.50 s&h included. He has great feedback on this stuff. I have a Husky 55 (paid $20) that needs some help and I don't want to spend a lot on it. I just want to get it running and dog the p*ss out of it to see if it holds up. I wasn't going to say anything on here till I did just that. Most of my saws I buy cheap enough that they are an experiment. I hope everything goes great for you. You will probably have yours running before I get mine going.



So, cajunhillbilly, how did yours fit? Have you had a chance to try it out?
Sounds like it would be worth trying if you guys are having good luck.


----------



## Pad (Oct 27, 2012)

*What's the latest then?*

opcorn:


----------



## OldMontanaFart (Nov 13, 2012)

bump-


----------



## biggus (Nov 18, 2012)

'nother bump...


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 18, 2012)

I've used a couple of their kits in customers saws that requested a cheap build. If you touch up and debur the cylinder it is usually ok, not factory quality but ok for occasional use.

When they have a "make offer" listed don't be afraid to low ball them, I'm talking 60% off, I think they think you have their money and they want it.

I do want to add I am not endorsing them nor do I recommend using their products if you make a living with your saw. The kits IMHO are designed for a guy that cuts 3-6 truck loads a year.


----------



## Pad (Nov 18, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> I've used a couple of their kits in customers saws that requested a cheap build. If you touch up and debur the cylinder it is usually ok, not factory quality but ok for occasional use.
> 
> When they have a "make offer" listed don't be afraid to low ball them, I'm talking 60% off, I think they think you have their money and they want it.
> 
> I do want to add I am not endorsing them nor do I recommend using their products if you make a living with your saw. The kits IMHO are designed for a guy that cuts 3-6 truck loads a year.



Thanks for the info barneyrb, I was thinking of getting one of their husky 272 p/c and air filter along with a few other pieces like their top cover, recoil cover, plastic handle chainbreak(the one i have is a steel handle one) etc to restore and upgrade a 266 to a 272, do you think it might be a waste of a working 266 and money?
I've seen a few threads where members are suggesting this upgrade for the 266.


----------



## Little Al (Nov 18, 2012)

Duke Thieroff said:


> I hope to have it all back together next week sometime, maybe I can get a vid put together.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any input I would like to hear it.
> ...



My neighbours son in law straight gassed his Husky[ can`t remember the model other than it was 46 or 48 mm bore & had a de comp valve] kit came complete with all parts, gaskets valve. even cylinder holding allen bolts, including shipping was 46 euro`s. re built some 20 months ago, & on pain of death was instructed to run it at 40/1 gas oil mix. He has cut some 8 cubic metres of wood since it was rebuilt & to date is running just fine.I am not able to judge if this kit was as good as OEM,as I have never handled Husky oem pistons/cyls, looked as good as Homlite oem cyl`s/pistons that I have had dealings with, & tolerances were in the region of best OEM To me it seemed a value for money kit.


----------



## WillnStihl (Jul 4, 2013)

*I know an old thread but....*

So what's the verdict on these Huztl P&C kits? Do they hold up after some use? Someone with experience please give me an idea on whether or nor these are a waste of money/time.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 5, 2013)

I've used them and would again in the future.


----------



## WillnStihl (Jul 5, 2013)

fearofpavement said:


> I've used them and would again in the future.





How much use have you put on some of their kits? Any pieces in the kit you would recommend reusing the OEM part instead? Such as wrist pin, oil seals or circlips?


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 5, 2013)

WillnStihl said:


> How much use have you put on some of their kits? Any pieces in the kit you would recommend reusing the OEM part instead? Such as wrist pin, oil seals or circlips?



I wasn't impressed with the circlips but they are different than the oem ones. (thicker)
I didn't use the compression release (put in a plug)
I used the seals and bearings, piston and cylinder and rings. Also came with a spark plug, fuel filter and some other bits that I don't remember.

i have another one in stock waiting for the next 029/MS290 to show up needing an engine. Overall I thought the quality was pretty good.

I ran several tanks through the saw before I sold it and haven't heard back.


----------



## WillnStihl (Jul 5, 2013)

fearofpavement said:


> I wasn't impressed with the circlips but they are different than the oem ones. (thicker)
> I didn't use the compression release (put in a plug)
> I used the seals and bearings, piston and cylinder and rings. Also came with a spark plug, fuel filter and some other bits that I don't remember.
> 
> ...




I have a 029 that I'm wanting to put a new P&C on. I don't think the one I am looking at has the compression release hole. It's the stock 46mm kit. I am going to fix the saw for resale and don't want an unhappy customer. I wouldn't put anything out the door that I wouldn't use in my personal stuff so I wanted a real world opinion on these. I appreciate your help.


----------



## davebull (Jul 5, 2013)

WillnStihl said:


> How much use have you put on some of their kits? Any pieces in the kit you would recommend reusing the OEM part instead? Such as wrist pin, oil seals or circlips?



Caber rings with these kits add about 15psi comp.... So I've heard...


----------



## davebull (Jul 5, 2013)

WillnStihl said:


> I have a 029 that I'm wanting to put a new P&C on. I don't think the one I am looking at has the compression release hole. It's the stock 46mm kit. I am going to fix the saw for resale and don't want an unhappy customer. I wouldn't put anything out the door that I wouldn't use in my personal stuff so I wanted a real world opinion on these. I appreciate your help.



I don't think you'd find many rebuilt saws for sale with Oem p/c kits these days, especially with a/m availability, plus I don't think you'd turn a profit using Oem...


----------



## MCW (Jul 5, 2013)

davebull said:


> Caber rings with these kits add about 15psi comp.... So I've heard...



Where did you hear that?


----------



## davebull (Jul 5, 2013)

MCW said:


> Where did you hear that?



A wise man once said...


----------



## MCW (Jul 5, 2013)

davebull said:


> A wise man once said...



Cool. Wasn't me then


----------



## davebull (Jul 5, 2013)

davebull said:


> A wise man once said...



Full credit given to MCW for the hint on the caber rings...:msp_tongue: I know he's not full of s$&@t because He's got some tuff saws on YouTube :msp_thumbup:


----------



## MCW (Jul 5, 2013)

davebull said:


> I know he's not full of s$&@t because He's got some tuff saws on YouTube :msp_thumbup:



Actually I just stole other people's videos and claimed they were mine...


----------



## davebull (Jul 5, 2013)

MCW said:


> Actually I just stole other people's videos and claimed they were mine...



You've gotta promote your a/f parts somehow:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just purchased a MS260 kit from these folks. It was unusable. The plating was so thin I wouldn't dare try to assemble it and run it, the ports were so sloppy I wondered if the QC guy was blind that inspected and packed it. I tried my camera to post a review here but could not get the pics to come out satisfactorily -- otherwise you'd be surprised how sloppy this kit was. 

On another note, I have purchased useable items from them, and they gave me a full refund after some reaming out. These days I'd much rather have a used OEM cylinder than take a chance on some of this stuff. My 2 pennies.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I got a kit from them for my 044. It arrived a couple weeks ago, and on a quick look-over looked decent, but I'm not sure when I'll be able to put it together. I got no time for 'nothin round here...


----------



## w8ye (Jul 5, 2013)

I've bought several minor things from them but I always keep in mind that when you get it, the item is yours, good or bad, you can not send it back for a refund. It is not cost effective. 

When dealing with Hong Kong in general, if you send the item back, that is the last you will see of it or your money.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 5, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> I have gotten three top end kits from that company and very happy.
> already showed the last,a 55 kit i will start up today.
> today i got a piston,from same company,dissapointed,turned out to be a GOLF !!
> 
> ...








Don't sweat that Golf piston too much!!!
I have one in my 372 and it runs pretty good.
Several truckloads of wood cut with that saw now and (so far) absolutely zero reliability issues!


Mike


----------



## millbilly (Jul 6, 2013)

*How long for delivery*

I ordered the 51MM NIKASIL CYLINDER PISTON WITH GASKET FOR HUSQVARNA 575 from them. I was wondering how long it took for your kits to be delivered from Hong Kong?


----------



## millbilly (Jul 6, 2013)

w8ye said:


> I've bought several minor things from them but I always keep in mind that when you get it, the item is yours, good or bad, you can not send it back for a refund. It is not cost effective.
> 
> When dealing with Hong Kong in general, if you send the item back, that is the last you will see of it or your money.



If you ##### and moan enough to paypal or ebay they will refund you money.


----------



## roncoinc (Jul 6, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Just purchased a MS260 kit from these folks. It was unusable. The plating was so thin I wouldn't dare try to assemble it and run it, the ports were so sloppy I wondered if the QC guy was blind that inspected and packed it. I tried my camera to post a review here but could not get the pics to come out satisfactorily -- otherwise you'd be surprised how sloppy this kit was.
> 
> On another note, I have purchased useable items from them, and they gave me a full refund after some reaming out. These days I'd much rather have a used OEM cylinder than take a chance on some of this stuff. My 2 pennies.



Interested in how you checked the thickness of the plating ??
Xray vision ??

Also how you get a full refund on "useable " items ?? seems to me if an item is useable there is no reason for a refund ??

Way to get satisfaction from a company,,,REAM them out !! ,, makes them want to help solve a problem all the more !! LOL !!

I had a problem with a kit from them,,upper txfers were not very nice,,,,one email with pix and discription and explanation in a "nice" way got me an offer of a full refund or a heck of a discount on another order..
after explaining to them that i could with a little grinder work make the kit useable ( and better ) they still extended the offer.
i got more parts CHEAP,,ground on the jug ,,got a nice running saw and everybody was HAPPY !!!


----------



## roncoinc (Jul 6, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Don't sweat that Golf piston too much!!!
> I have one in my 372 and it runs pretty good.
> Several truckloads of wood cut with that saw now and (so far) absolutely zero reliability issues!
> 
> ...



Hey Mike !

you keeping an eye on that yankee techy,yuppie Mark ??
i havent checked on him in awhile 

that 55 went down the road awhile ago,,stihl going strong..


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 6, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Interested in how you checked the thickness of the plating ??
> Xray vision ??
> 
> Also how you get a full refund on "useable " items ?? seems to me if an item is useable there is no reason for a refund ??
> ...




My wording of the post was a bit ambiguous. As I reviewed it I understand now the way you took it -- 2 run on sentences unconnected. The _*useable *_items were those in other purchases and not connected to this issue. The unusable cylinder kit was refunded, after days of what appeared to be communication problems. The customer service person seemed to have difficulty understanding ENGLISH. I did communicate but the language barrier seemed significant. The reaming out came after multiple messages over the problem (at this point they had not even offered a refund). 

Having worked in fabrication, machining and manufacturing for most of my life I must say the quality of this particular product was disappointing to me. My last position was head of QC. I did not test the thickness of the plating, it was visibly poor to the eye. Your encouragement may help me look into it, thanks. 

Incidentally I left NO feedback (which means to me though the item was "not as described"). I passed on the opportunity to negative rep them. Incidentally I am happy with the outcome, just unhappy that the saw is still sitting without the parts I need. I don't intend to modify what is listed as a useable part - that's my preference. I have purchased a number of aftermarket parts from various vendors and been fully satisfied with them. The aftermarket issue is a "non issue" with me. The issue with this cylinder was actually the first for me. Thanks for your interest, have a great day.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 6, 2013)

roncoinc said:


> Hey Mike !
> 
> you keeping an eye on that yankee techy,yuppie Mark ??
> i havent checked on him in awhile
> ...





He is way too technologically advanced for me to watch!!!
Heck, he even posts on here from his telephone.
The dial on my phone doesn't turn fast enough for that!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 6, 2013)

I finally went to the dark side and bought my first Chinese top end from hutzl, for a Husky 55......I couldn't see anything that needed "tweaking".....I didn't like the look of the ring, so put a new Caber in, but other than that it's right out of the box. Waiting on a carb kit for the Zama, so I can give it a test run, but I'll be putting it through the paces. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roncoinc (Jul 6, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> He is way too technologically advanced for me to watch!!!
> Heck, he even posts on here from his telephone.
> The dial on my phone doesn't turn fast enough for that!!!LOL
> 
> ...



Yeh,,,i know,,,,,he probly has a phone controled chainsaw by now !!!
he can post so fast i cant even follow to find out what kind of trouble he is getting into !! LOL !!!
have a good weekend Mike..


----------



## roncoinc (Jul 6, 2013)

jockeydeuce said:


> I finally went to the dark side and bought my first Chinese top end from hutzl, for a Husky 55......I couldn't see anything that needed "tweaking".....I didn't like the look of the ring, so put a new Caber in, but other than that it's right out of the box. Waiting on a carb kit for the Zama, so I can give it a test run, but I'll be putting it through the paces. :msp_thumbsup:



The last one i finished was a 55 from them..
( the 346 is still in a box )

the 55 was quite awhile ago and still going.
I didnt think much of the ring but supposed to be the new " thing " in rings,,so i used it..
i think they got that one down pretty good,,but IS a simple setup anyway..
and durn,,for the price to get a $100 saw going how can you complain ???


----------



## roncoinc (Jul 6, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> My wording of the post was a bit ambiguous. As I reviewed it I understand now the way you took it -- 2 run on sentences unconnected. The _*useable *_items were those in other purchases and not connected to this issue. The unusable cylinder kit was refunded, after days of what appeared to be communication problems. The customer service person seemed to have difficulty understanding ENGLISH. I did communicate but the language barrier seemed significant. The reaming out came after multiple messages over the problem (at this point they had not even offered a refund).
> 
> Having worked in fabrication, machining and manufacturing for most of my life I must say the quality of this particular product was disappointing to me. My last position was head of QC. I did not test the thickness of the plating, it was visibly poor to the eye. Your encouragement may help me look into it, thanks.
> 
> Incidentally I left NO feedback (which means to me though the item was "not as described"). I passed on the opportunity to negative rep them. Incidentally I am happy with the outcome, just unhappy that the saw is still sitting without the parts I need. I don't intend to modify what is listed as a useable part - that's my preference. I have purchased a number of aftermarket parts from various vendors and been fully satisfied with them. The aftermarket issue is a "non issue" with me. The issue with this cylinder was actually the first for me. Thanks for your interest, have a great day.



If you work on chainsaws and buy AM parts for 1/6 the price of OEM ,,,and been working in fab and man,,and cant handle a little modding you probly shouldnt be in the game of saw work or anything in your job discription..
all i know how to do is put a bit in my dremmel and i can grind a bit and make these cheap AM kit bring a broken saw back to life and scream better than new !!

maybe it's not thier difficulty understanding ENGRISH but your communication skills.. 

Still ,, you got satisfied with the outcome of the deal and still complain ??

funny how they have a %99.8 rating on ebay,,,thats almost perfect for over TEN thousand sales ?? 

that leaves you in what percentage of customers ??


----------



## millbilly (Jul 6, 2013)

I ask a simple question, who long did it take to get the kit once it was shipped and I get no answers. Makes me wonder how much of this thread is BS.


----------



## WillnStihl (Jul 6, 2013)

millbilly said:


> I ask a simple question, who long did it take to get the kit once it was shipped and I get no answers. Makes me wonder how much of this thread is BS.




If you look at their auction it says "7 - 15 days to USA,UK,AUSTRALIA. 18 - 35 business days to other countries(Please kindly note it before you order, The Post Air Mail is not fast, Please be patient with it after placing your orders, Please bid it only if you can agree with it ,thanks for your kind cooperation, if you need the goods very urgently,please contact us firstly for the delivery details )". I'll post back when I receive mine and let you know.


----------



## millbilly (Jul 6, 2013)

WillnStihl said:


> If you look at their auction it says "7 - 15 days to USA,UK,AUSTRALIA. 18 - 35 business days to other countries(Please kindly note it before you order, The Post Air Mail is not fast, Please be patient with it after placing your orders, Please bid it only if you can agree with it ,thanks for your kind cooperation, if you need the goods very urgently,please contact us firstly for the delivery details )". I'll post back when I receive mine and let you know.



I know what the add says. After I ordered the kit, the delivery time radically changed. I ordered on June 28 and my expected delivery date was between July 18th. and August 4th. I was just wondering how long it took these other guys to get their kits. Since I got no replies I became skeptical if any of these poster actually ordered the kits or were just repeating hearsay.


----------



## wcorey (Jul 6, 2013)

> I know what the add says. After I ordered the kit, the delivery time radically changed.



I bet they say that so when you get it sooner, you're happy it came 'early', typical tactic of many retailers...




> Since I got no replies I became skeptical if any of these poster actually ordered the kits or were just repeating hearsay.



Yup, you're definitely a skeptic. 
I got a 272 kit from them a month or so ago, can't really recall how long shipping took, other than that it wasn't an issue that I noticed.
Do I need to post pics of it? I can...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WillnStihl (Jul 7, 2013)

millbilly said:


> I know what the add says. After I ordered the kit, the delivery time radically changed. I ordered on June 28 and my expected delivery date was between July 18th. and August 4th. I was just wondering how long it took these other guys to get their kits. Since I got no replies I became skeptical if any of these poster actually ordered the kits or were just repeating hearsay.



Yeah the expected delivery date on eBay is more of an estimate than anything. 9 times out of 10 I usually get items earlier than that. How happy would you be if they gave you an expected date and it came way after that? Lot more sense to say it may take 3 weeks and then you receive it early.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 7, 2013)

millbilly said:


> I ask a simple question, who long did it take to get the kit once it was shipped and I get no answers. Makes me wonder how much of this thread is BS.



Wow! Seriously, man?:msp_blink:

If you want real world numbers, I've made two orders to them recently and the first one took a little over two weeks and the last one I got in about 10 days....When you're dealing with customs, etc., it's never consistent....Regardless I get stuff out of Hong Kong as fast or faster as I do from the USA to Canada, so go figure.


----------



## boxygen (Jul 7, 2013)

millbilly said:


> I ask a simple question, who long did it take to get the kit once it was shipped and I get no answers. Makes me wonder how much of this thread is BS.



I ordered a clutch cover from them. If I remember correctly it came within the shipping time they described. The first one was packaged very poorly and broken. I complained thinking I would be SOL. They responded very quickly and sent out a new one. It was also packaged very poorly but not broken this time. I bought a new handle for the broken clutch cover from the dealer, it ended up being the same price as the Chinese clutch cover assembly after the new handle. BTW it was an identical copy, even with the original Husky part #'s cast into the piece. Not enough use yet to determine if it is durable. I also bought one of their smorgasborg kits that comes with all kinds of parts. None of them really have too much to them. We are talking recoil spools, felling dogs, intake parts, gaskets ect. I needed a few parts and it was the same price as buying a few of the parts from a dealer so I figured what the hell. I ended up using more of them than I thought and have more to go. I think I will go to the dealer in the future to get my parts though. I don't really feel right about buying stuff from China, but it does depend on the item, application and price difference.
I see they have carbs too. Has anyone bought one of these copycat carbs?


----------



## wcorey (Jul 8, 2013)

> I see they have carbs too. Has anyone bought one of these copycat carbs?



I kinda feel the same way about buying too much chinese stuff but when I see the zama or walbro 
that I want to replace one one of my husqvarna or stihl saws is made in china anyway...

I picked up a 272 carb from another chinese supplier to go with a 61/272 conversion, works fine, so far.
Just ordered a couple more to put on a couple more conversions, one with a hutzl kit and the other cyl is oem.

Also need a zama for an 036 and a couple hda 199's, may go that route on those too if I can find 'em.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 8, 2013)

*Looks Good to Me*



brokenbudget said:


> looks far better than the mako kit i bought for the stihl.:msp_thumbup:


The one I bought last year from Stihl for an MS660 cost about $160 and gave up in about 70 hours of use. :bang:


----------



## millbilly (Jul 12, 2013)

*got my kit today*

I guess you guys know I was a little demanding sorry if I ruffled any feathers. That being said I got my husky 575 jug, piston, gasket, rings and the other things needed to rebuild. I was a little surprised how it was packaged, poorly. Any way, one of the piston rings was in two pieces not a good thing and two of the gaskets were ripped, not real happy about that either, 

You might wonder how long it took to get delivered from China? I placed the order on June 28th. and I received it on July 12th. 14 days not to bad.

In closing, I have e-mailed them with my complaint waiting on a reply. 

I might just buy an oem ring, I'm not sure how the customer will feel about waiting 3 more weeks.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 15, 2013)

*Nobody is Perfect*

Mail order is just that--mail order. You live by the discount sword and die by it. The first cylinder kit I ever bought was an NWP big bore that was missing the threads for the muffler screws. The holes were there but the threads were never tapped. So, I tapped the threads myself and the engine runs fine today. One has to wonder how many of those were shipped out undetected.

One of my piston kits was missing the snap rings. Luckily, I had saved the ones that I removed from the old piston. Things like this happen. Some Stihl dealers have also told me some horror stories abut OEM parts, so the after market folks are not alone.


----------



## terry2tmd (Jul 16, 2013)

I built a 372 using one of the full kits, I used it all piston, ring, cylinder, main bearings & seals then I went and trashed on this saw. It has become one of my favorites, I would and do endorse these kits. So far I have rebuilt at least five saws using these kits, yeah there is the ocassional small problem rough castings, untapped screw holes, but I have seen way worse aftermarket stuff, when you get the entire kit for about what a OEM piston and cylinder why not. Buy it run it til it blows(which might be a while) and build it again, my saws are money saws, I run them hard, and the above mentioned 372 runs like a 372 should, it takes a beating and comes back asking for more. Great price good parts, for the price what do you want?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 16, 2013)

terry2tmd said:


> I built a 372 using one of the full kits, I used it all piston, ring, cylinder, main bearings & seals then I went and trashed on this saw. It has become one of my favorites, I would and do endorse these kits. So far I have rebuilt at least five saws using these kits, yeah there is the occasional small problem rough castings, untapped screw holes, but I have seen way worse aftermarket stuff, when you get the entire kit for about what a OEM piston and cylinder. Why not?
> 
> Buy it run it till it blows (which might be a while) and build it again. My saws are money saws. I run them hard, and the above mentioned 372 runs like a 372 should, it takes a beating and comes back asking for more. Great price good parts, for the price what do you want?



I agree, primarily because no saw that I have fixed or saved with mail order parts has yet to quit on me or any of my customers. I also know how to tap threads now and then.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 16, 2013)

gn


Wood Doctor said:


> I agree, primarily because no saw that I have fixed or saved with mail order parts has yet to quit on me or any of my customers. I also know how to tap threads now and then.



It's interesting to see that some people have used these Chinese kits (A few of them) and had good success and yet there have been lots of others that had catastrophic failures almost out of the box, especially the big bore kits.....Must be a few different factories turning out varying quality?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 16, 2013)

jockeydeuce said:


> gn
> 
> It's interesting to see that some people have used these Chinese kits (A few of them) and had good success and yet there have been lots of others that had catastrophic failures almost out of the box, especially the big bore kits.....Must be a few different factories turning out varying quality?



Precisely. I just ran into another beauty today. The factory that built a Troy-Built riding mower installed a wrong idler pulley on the assembly line in year 2000. The ball bearings burned out, and the mower went down this past June. All of the idler pulley's ball bearings collapsed and disintegrated while in use. 

The engineers supplied the correct parts diagram, but the assembly line cheated when the mower was being built. The customer who paid for the mower was the eventual loser.


----------



## marti384 (Jul 16, 2013)

millbilly said:


> I guess you guys know I was a little demanding sorry if I ruffled any feathers. That being said I got my husky 575 jug, piston, gasket, rings and the other things needed to rebuild. I was a little surprised how it was packaged, poorly. Any way, one of the piston rings was in two pieces not a good thing and two of the gaskets were ripped, not real happy about that either,
> 
> You might wonder how long it took to get delivered from China? I placed the order on June 28th. and I received it on July 12th. 14 days not to bad.
> 
> ...



I purchased the same kit a couple of months ago. Put it together and so far everything runs fine with minimal run time. the only problem was that the hole for the decomp was tapped in the wrong spot and the top cover wouldn't fit with it installed, so I had to install a plug.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 16, 2013)

marti384 said:


> I purchased the same kit a couple of months ago. Put it together and so far everything runs fine with minimal run time. the only problem was that the hole for the decomp was tapped in the wrong spot and the top cover wouldn't fit with it installed, so I had to install a plug.


Shucks, the top cover is just cheap plastic these days. Why not just drill or enlarge the clearance hole into the top cover and use the decomp valve rather than plug it up? Decomp valves save my right arm and shoulder.


----------



## 0x00 (Aug 8, 2013)

*huztl*

I just received and installed a carb from them (someone asked). it appears to be a real Zama from China. Smelled like fuel upon opening, but appeared new. I assume they tested it with real fuel? otherwise, maybe someone returned it after trying it?

anyway, bolted on to MS260 pro perfectly. Started from dead cold and idled perfectly as expected. Was way rich on the high end so leaned out by turning the red limiter cap. All the way clockwise is not enough...still slightly rich. I am at 5300 ft. msl so not really a surprise.

I'll probably have to bust out the cap to get it lean enough. I informed Zama USA about this, just in case they are really trying to manufacture these close enough to install and tune without having to fuss with the limiter cap.

overall, I am perfectly happy and would buy again.

also, perhaps interesting: this carb has the intelli port to the air filter. I would assume this is s 'stihl part only' and 'not available except from the Nazis' but it came from china and appears to be a real Zama.


----------



## millbilly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not going to talk about huztl. The less people that know the better. I've been using them for 3 months now and have had great results. Great communication and the parts usually arrive in less than 2 weeks here in the states.

Its nothing but cheap, knock off, Chinese parts. Remember how harbor freight got trashed, I would bet almost everyone in here has something from harbor freight.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 8, 2013)

0x00 said:


> I just received and installed a carb from them (someone asked). it appears to be a real Zama from China. Smelled like fuel upon opening, but appeared new. I assume they tested it with real fuel? otherwise, maybe someone returned it after trying it?
> 
> anyway, bolted on to MS260 pro perfectly. Started from dead cold and idled perfectly as expected. Was way rich on the high end so leaned out by turning the red limiter cap. All the way clockwise is not enough...still slightly rich. I am at 5300 ft. msl so not really a surprise.
> 
> ...



That's good news. My only concern was where do you get a replacement kit if it needs to be rebuilt. I guess if it is a total knockoff of Zama or even the manufacturer for Zama, I guess that clears that issue up. It would be interesting if someone rebuilt a Hutzl carb with a Zama kit to see what would happen.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 9, 2013)

jockeydeuce said:


> I finally went to the dark side and bought my first Chinese top end from hutzl, for a Husky 55......I couldn't see anything that needed "tweaking".....I didn't like the look of the ring, so put a new Caber in, but other than that it's right out of the box. Waiting on a carb kit for the Zama, so I can give it a test run, but I'll be putting it through the paces. :msp_thumbsup:



Got the 55 together with the Hutzl P&C......I've ran it hard for 4 or 5 tanks and it runs nice, but definitely isn't a power house! I pulled the muffler and the piston looks like new, but compression is only 130....I wonder if they have the squish set really wide?

I wanted to test these as a cheap bolt on, so that's what I did.....Anyone experience less than stellar compression with these???


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 9, 2013)

A couple weeks ago I ran a friend's 268XP that he'd just rebuilt using a 52mm Hutzl 272XP P/C set. He bolted it on as it came out of the box. I tuned it and made the first cuts with it. Did about a tank's worth of cutting with the saw. Ran fine, and seemed to be getting stronger as it was being used. Felt just a bit under my OEM P/C equipped 272XP (as far as power is concerned). My saw has a lot of miles on it, but the P/C are still in great shape. Exact comparison was impossible however, as my chain was pretty dull by that time. Will be interesting to see what sort of lifespan that $40 top end gives...


----------



## MCW (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi guys. Hey as far as varying compression that is standard fare.
Without decent checking and testing you will always find variable squish and compression with kits such as these.
Even the better kits have small amounts of variation between kits, even on the same saw.
The old saying "you get what you pay for" certainly rings true with P&C kits direct from Asia. My buy price from Asia between the better manufacturers and the cheaper ones is quite substantial and in the order of USD$20-25 per kit. I had nothing but trouble with many of the cheaper kits from certain manufacturers so give them a miss now. There were too many headaches and returns so on the cheaper kits I ended up losing money once it was all said and done.


----------



## CR888 (Aug 10, 2013)

cheeves said:


> I have looked at these too. Only time will tell. Use a good oil right. They look OK. Keep us informed!



I would use a mineral oil (cheap) for break in and after 5-10 tanks switch over to your favourite oil (possibly synthetic) once rings are well seated with a good seal. Just my 2cents. I would'nt break in with a synthetic oil.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 10, 2013)

MCW said:


> Hi guys. Hey as far as varying compression that is standard fare.
> Without decent checking and testing you will always find variable squish and compression with kits such as these.
> Even the better kits have small amounts of variation between kits, even on the same saw.
> The old saying "you get what you pay for" certainly rings true with P&C kits direct from Asia. My buy price from Asia between the better manufacturers and the cheaper ones is quite substantial and in the order of USD$20-25 per kit. I had nothing but trouble with many of the cheaper kits from certain manufacturers so give them a miss now. There were too many headaches and returns so on the cheaper kits I ended up losing money once it was all said and done.



This one I bought was a test bed, so I'll pull the jug again and see if I can find the reason for the low compression.....I generally agree. You get what you pay for. I have stuck with OEM cylinders up until this one, and my first trip into this Chinese stuff looks like it's not worth it for me....A bummer really, as it would have been a good solution for getting these lower value saws back up and running.

Having said all that, there are some Hutzl parts I've been happy with, but I'm not sold on the cylinder kits at this point.


----------



## jhill603085 (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought a p/c kit from them for a stihl ms 250 that included just about everything that I needed. I bolted it right on, and now have three tanks of hard continuous cutting on the saw. The one complaint I would have was the rough casting on the intake where the piston meets the boot. Was causing an air leak at first, and with a little work it wasn't a big deal. So far I have no complaints about this kit from huztl


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, here's my compression problem with the Hutzl 55 top end......





I'm a bit miffed to say the least, but not surprised......Might have to chalk this one up to experience. I'm not set up to cut cylinder bases, and that would just lead into degree wheels and porting. :msp_angry:

The whole point of trying this P&C was to come up with a cheap alternative for these saws.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 10, 2013)

Actually, for what you are wanting, the squish on these is fine.
The average user will not be able to tell the difference in a saw with 130 compression and the same saw with 150.
MOST of the *** world doesn't even know what a compression tester is, much less have one in their back pocket, and they wouldn't care anyway.
Does the saw start easily and when running, does it cut wood?
That's all that matters to the majority of saw users.

We, as saw geeks want the proverbial "something for nothing" whereby we can buy a top end kit for 50 bucks and have it arrive looking just as good as a $200.00 OEM top end and even out performing the original.
Sorry Charlie, just ain't gonna happen.



Mike


----------



## millbilly (Aug 10, 2013)

jockeydeuce said:


> Well, here's my compression problem with the Hutzl 55 top end......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It couldn't be the Chinese calipers your using could it?


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 10, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Actually, for what you are wanting, the squish on these is fine.
> The average user will not be able to tell the difference in a saw with 130 compression and the same saw with 150.
> MOST of the *** world doesn't even know what a compression tester is, much less have one in their back pocket, and they wouldn't care anyway.
> Does the saw start easily and when running, does it cut wood?
> ...



I agree on all points, Mike!

Now that I've looked closely at the piston, it's got some pretty rapid wear pattern on the intake side too, so not sure....Almost looks like the cylinder deck isn't square to the bore maybe?

Maybe I will delete the base gasket and pick up an extra .012" and leave it at that and see what happens......Too bad an 028 super doesn't have a longer skirt on the piston. I could make a killer piston swap! 

It really is a bit lame with the low comp....I like mid 50cc saws, but this doesn't have any real jam!


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought two 55 P/C kits for my 50 Special and a 55. Both seemed to be of pretty decent quality and they went together well enough. They both run good and with a MM my 50 runs really strong for what it is. It's on par with my MM'ed 029.

I did not check squish or anything like that, although it might be worth it if it's excessive. I have access to a lathe and I could cut the squish band easy enough.. Would I have to mess with the ports at all if I did that? Would there be any discernible gain with a 20lbs more compression?


----------



## boxygen (Aug 10, 2013)

jockeydeuce said:


> Well, here's my compression problem with the Hutzl 55 top end......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where all 4 corners about the same on the squish?


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 10, 2013)

MrGiggles said:


> I bought two 55 P/C kits for my 50 Special and a 55. Both seemed to be of pretty decent quality and they went together well enough. They both run good and with a MM my 50 runs really strong for what it is. It's on par with my MM'ed 029.
> 
> I did not check squish or anything like that, although it might be worth it if it's excessive. I have access to a lathe and I could cut the squish band easy enough.. Would I have to mess with the ports at all if I did that? Would there be any discernible gain with a 20lbs more compression?



My feeling on these is general inconsistency.....Yours may have a tighter squish and, and be making better compression that the one I got. 

BTW....You would be cutting the cylinder base, not the squish band to reduce the squish clearance.






boxygen said:


> Where all 4 corners about the same on the squish?



Yep, within .002"


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 11, 2013)

jockeydeuce said:


> My feeling on these is general inconsistency.....Yours may have a tighter squish and, and be making better compression that the one I got.
> 
> BTW....You would be cutting the cylinder base, not the squish band to reduce the squish clearance.
> 
> ...



I meant to say cylinder base. Too many terms floating around. 

I guess I can try to check the compression although my tester is iffy. They both run good enough but mine won't hold it's weight by the pull rope.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 11, 2013)

MrGiggles said:


> I meant to say cylinder base. Too many terms floating around.
> 
> I guess I can try to check the compression although my tester is iffy. They both run good enough but mine won't hold it's weight by the pull rope.



I would love to see an accurate compression reading on yours......I'm curious if all these cylinders had the big wide squish, or if it's hit or miss?.....I've already ruled out the piston as the deck height is exactly the same as the stock old piston......I've pretty much decided that this brand isn't worth the trouble, but if I just happened to get a bad example, it would be good to know.


----------



## MCW (Aug 12, 2013)

boxygen said:


> I see they have carbs too. Has anyone bought one of these copycat carbs?



Be wary of copycat carbs. Some are good and some aren't. For example some of the earlier 372XP carbs I got in would simply not keep up with the BB kits and were tuning up OK then leaning out under high load and seizing up. A different brand of Chinese carby labelled "GREENLOG" (looked exactly the same externally) has shown to keep up with even heavily ported BB top ends without any loss of tune. These carbies are still running well years later.
Even though ZAMA/Walbro carbs may have CHINA stamped on them from Stihl, Dolmar etc they are not necessarily the same as the aftermarket carbies. Unfortunately these problems sometimes don't present themselves when tuning but arise later during hard use.



jockeydeuce said:


> It's interesting to see that some people have used these Chinese kits (A few of them) and had good success and yet there have been lots of others that had catastrophic failures almost out of the box, especially the big bore kits.....Must be a few different factories turning out varying quality?



There are a number of different manufacturers but in amongst that there are a number of different quality variations. I have no doubt that some of these suppliers will offload poorer quality kits from time to time hoping that nobody will notice - it's happened to me. In all honesty kit quality has improved a lot over the last few years though. Some of the earlier 372XP BB kits I tested had a 50% failure rate from hooking rings in the exhaust port and snapping the top out of the piston. Others have had the Nikasil plating come off with relatively low hours. I have a number of better quality kits that have pulled over 1000 hours now under commercial use with no loss of performance or reliability issues. There are reasons why guys like myself and Randy (watsonr) test most of the kits we sell and that is because the failure rate is actually quite high on certain kits from certain manufacturers.
It also pays to remember that some of the kits that look high quality don't stack up well once on the saw. Port timings, compression, and squish can make an otherwise good looking kit perform poorly.
As mentioned above 95% of consumers wouldn't know a good kit if it bit them on the arse. The only time they complain is when it blows up and won't run and then you're not sure whether it was even assembled and tuned properly to start with.


----------



## heyduke (Aug 12, 2013)

*not hultz, but...*

I installed two NWP 84cc cylinder kits on two Makita 6401's. I bought both from Baileys. They didn't look like they came from the same factories. One was coated with black paint, perhaps to cover poor quality casting. Both had really sloppy, rough ports. After assembly one had 120psi compression, the other 100psi. Neither increased after break-in. The squish clearances on both are greater than .062". One is so bad that it won't even make a dent in 1/16" solder. I'm wondering if cutting the cylinder base enough to bring them into .020" will alter the port timing adversely. I'm definitely thinking I should have gotten the Dolmar 7900 p/c's. That being said, I've put many hours on both saws and they cut well. I just feel like I'm getting mediocre performance.


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 18, 2013)

I did try a compression test the other day but my tester is somewhat of a POS and I couldn't get a very accurate reading. I tried checking squish with .06 solder and did not make a noticeable flat spot on it.. Which is somewhat surprising to me considering how well it runs. But what can I expect for 50.00, and in the end I hope to have a good running saw and it will be nice to have the skills to build a screamer later on if I have the need. 

I have ordered a Caber ring for it and I want to pull the jug to get a more accurate measurement and see what I can do. Like the above poster, I hope removing the base gasket/cutting the cylinder base won't affect the port timing very much. If a builder could chime in here I would really appreciate it. I'm a little afraid of grinding on a new cylinder and I know very little about porting.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 18, 2013)

MrGiggles said:


> I did try a compression test the other day but my tester is somewhat of a POS and I couldn't get a very accurate reading. I tried checking squish with .06 solder and did not make a noticeable flat spot on it.. Which is somewhat surprising to me considering how well it runs. But what can I expect for 50.00, and in the end I hope to have a good running saw and it will be nice to have the skills to build a screamer later on if I have the need.
> 
> I have ordered a Caber ring for it and I want to pull the jug to get a more accurate measurement and see what I can do. Like the above poster, I hope removing the base gasket/cutting the cylinder base won't affect the port timing very much. If a builder could chime in here I would really appreciate it. I'm a little afraid of grinding on a new cylinder and I know very little about porting.



Mine barely bumped the .060 solder as well......Looks like that's the way they're making them. The thickness of the gasket isn't going to affect your timing. 

I own this thing now....I might set up and cut the base and see what it does....I'm dumb like that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## heyduke (Aug 19, 2013)

jockeydeuce said:


> Mine barely bumped the .060 solder as well......Looks like that's the way they're making them. The thickness of the gasket isn't going to affect your timing.
> 
> I own this thing now....I might set up and cut the base and see what it does....I'm dumb like that. :hmm3grin2orange:



I resolved my problems, took the two Makitas apart and found that i had installed the shims intended for use on a Solo brand saw. I don't know what I could have been thinking. I knew what the shims were for but somehow they found their ways in like they were gaskets. Anyway, I removed all shims and gaskets, reassembled with high temp oakumpucky between case and cylinder. Now my compression tester, which I think reads a little low, is showing just under 150psi. Both saws run well. This was a case of "a short circuit between the earphones."


----------



## clintonior (Aug 19, 2013)

oakumpucky? is that brand name or slang for motoseal1...:redface:


----------



## heyduke (Aug 19, 2013)

clintonior said:


> oakumpucky? is that brand name or slang for motoseal1...:redface:



generic possum grease, actually I used a high temperature silicone gasket compound that I had in the rollaway.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 19, 2013)

Is that made by the same company that makes the liquid penetrant _weasel piss_?


----------



## heyduke (Aug 20, 2013)

boxygen said:


> Is that made by the same company that makes the liquid penetrant _weasel piss_?



ACME Industries Inc.


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 20, 2013)

Acme Industry also makes the new line of Viagra* eye drops. Guaranteed not to close your eyes for 6 hours. Before Viagra* drops - after Viagra* drops. No one will ever know you are really asleep at work. Warning: do not operate chainsaws or do port work after taking recommended dosage.


----------



## watsonr (Aug 20, 2013)

heyduke said:


> generic possum grease, actually I used a high temperature silicone gasket compound that I had in the rollaway.



Hope that sealant is gas/oil proof or your going to be replacing that top end again! Can you say "air leak"... from the gasket material being ate away.


----------



## heyduke (Aug 20, 2013)

watsonr said:


> Hope that sealant is gas/oil proof or your going to be replacing that top end again! Can you say "air leak"... from the gasket material being ate away.



It's labelled uv, oil and grease resistant. Brand is GE Gasket and Sealant. I report back if it starts to idle funny.


----------



## watsonr (Aug 20, 2013)

heyduke said:


> It's labelled uv, oil and grease resistant. Brand is GE Gasket and Sealant. I report back if it starts to idle funny.



Oops... there it is.... at that point, it may be to late! Someone else may chime in on the correct type to use, tons of threads on this issue. I use Dirco(sp?) from the Stihl dealer, permatex gray, Yamabond and a bunch of other brands that is made for this type of gasket. I'm not familiar with the brand you used but the issue is that fuel will eat most sealers.

Someone else may know different?


----------



## heyduke (Aug 20, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> gas eats silicone for lunch......oil and grease are not solvents, gas is. make a little squirt of the stuff and let it "dry" get a tiny container like a baby food jar and put some gas in it. throw the cured/dry squirt of stuff in the jar, let it sit for day or so and pull it out and see if it is still "cured" most likely it will fall apart in your fingers into crumbles. I asked the techs at our local pro saw shop what they use, the showed me a tube of silicone sealer.....they were not aware of the service bulletin that told them not to use it. It will probably work for a while but not forever. There is only a very small edge exposed to gasoline, but eventually it will most likely break down.
> 
> 
> I use permatex moto seal, it is designed for that application.
> ...



Thanks for the info. I will find one of the recommended products, take both saws down again, replace the compound. things are slow at present anyway and puttering with saws keeps me almost together. it would be better if there was a kegulator in the shop.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 20, 2013)

heyduke said:


> Thanks for the info. I will find one of the recommended products, take both saws down again, replace the compound. things are slow at present anyway and puttering with saws keeps me almost together. it would be better if there was a kegulator in the shop.



I use 3-Bond , get it from Northwoods saw place. Site sponsor here. Think its the same as yamabond,hondabond, and others. A tube last a very long time !


----------



## watsonr (Aug 20, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Northwoods saw place. Site sponsor here.



Tbone...he pulled out a few months ago.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 20, 2013)

watsonr said:


> Tbone...he pulled out a few months ago.



Well chit ! 

I don't get out much !

Haven't bought from them in a while either.


----------



## watsonr (Aug 20, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> I thought it was interesting that the guys in the pro saw shop are using a silicone sealer, the next lean seizure is probably a couple years down the road and it will be blamed on something else...seals most likely...opcorn:



A real shame they didn't know that..:msp_sneaky: What happens when they don't receive proper training. I'd be looking for a new shop!


----------



## heyduke (Aug 20, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> O'riely's is the only auto parts store around here that stocks the permatex moto seal, around $7 a tube, half a lifetime supply.



That's where I went. That's what I got. Have a 380 magnum on the bench waiting for rings, due tomorrow. The Makitas are next in line. "Chemicals, I need chemicals!" Hayduke, from the Monkey Wrench Gang, Edward Abbey


----------



## Andrewbrook86 (Mar 10, 2017)

I just installed a 48 mm p&c kit from hitzl on my 034av making it an 034 super and i run my saw pretty hard so I will update you guys with my experience also what is squish and how does it effect the way a saw runs


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 16, 2017)

Andrewbrook86 said:


> I just installed a 48 mm p&c kit from hitzl on my 034av making it an 034 super and i run my saw pretty hard so I will update you guys with my experience also what is squish and how does it effect the way a saw runs


Squish is the distance between the top of the piston and the "squish band" which is an area around the top of the cylinder. Too much or too little "squish" will affect the engine compression. If you don't have enough space, it can actually damage the engine. Too much space there and your compression may be lower than desired with resulting poor performance. It is commonly measured by placing a piece of soft solder on both sides of the piston top, running the cylinder through a TDC cycle and then measuring how much the solder was "squished". ie, how thick is the solder after being flattened?
I only check this if fitting a new to me cylinder on a saw.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 16, 2017)

I should add that the solder is held in place by a dab of heavy grease. You don't want it getting into the crankcase or other places.


----------

